# Tlapa Guerrero whats going on?



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Tlapa Guerrero, I am behind on the news, what the heck is going on over there?

think expats should avoid this area


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Probably everyone should avoid that area.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Pre-election violence this Saturday;June 6, with clashes between the police and demonstrators, is getting pretty nasty in Tlapa and other parts of Guerrero with potential  and unpredictable trouble spots here and there not only in Guerrero but in parts of Oaxaca and Chiapas States as well. I´m glad we will not be driving south from Lake Chapala for few more weeks when, hopefully, things may have calmed down a bit although I wouldn´t count on that the way things are going.

Normally, when we drive from Lake Chapala to San Cristóbal de Las Casas and back (about four to eight times a year, we drive the shortest route from Puebla City through Coastal Veracruz State although, at times for variety we drive through Oaxaca City and Tejuantapec, Oaxaca even though that drive takes longer. A few months ago before the student disappearances from the Ayotzinapa Normal College, we decided to drive from Chiapas over the Guerrero coastal route through Marquelia and Copala, on to Acapulco and up the Highway Del Sol toward Mexico City cutting off at Iquala and taking the rural route to Taxco. As I stated, this was before the students disappeared in Iguala and, since we rarely drive through Guerrero, we had no hint of the troubles brewing in Iquala and environs which was a pleasant enough foothill town and área through which to drive, visually speaking, for the tourist.

Events since we took that drive a few months ago have removed the blinders from my eyes and you could not pay me to drive that route again either through Iguala or in the hot country between the sea around Copala and the mountains if for no ther reason than the dangerous random violence which the innocent motorist might experience without warning. Even the Highway Del Sol freeway might be a bit hairy these days. From my experience, this violence in Guererro (as well as parts of Oaxaca State) must not be taken lightly. We´ll still drive the Puebla-Oaxaca City- Tejuantepec- Chiapas route or even the Oaxaca Coastal route down from Puerto Escondido to Salina Cruz and inland to Juchitán and on to Tuxtla Gutiérrez but you can have Guerrero as far as we are concerned with the possible exception of the beach áreas of Acapulco and maybe Zihuatanejo. 

This is turning out to be one violent mid-term election - the first one in which I am eligible to vote. At least, so far, things appear to be fairly calm here at Lake Chapala where I will vote.


----------

